# AL Ghafly: Is it a GOOD COMPANY?



## dhodge_0924 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sir / Madame


I just want to know if Al Ghafly General Contracting in Abu Dhabi UAE has an outstanding company profile? 

Thanks for replying to this post since this company has a job offer to me and i just want ot verify its credibility.


Thanks again...


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

dhodge_0924 said:


> Sir / Madame
> 
> 
> I just want to know if Al Ghafly General Contracting in Abu Dhabi UAE has an outstanding company profile?
> ...



Hi dhodge, what is the position offered to you by Al Ghafly? I believe we are in the same batch interviewed in UP Solair last month.


----------



## dhodge_0924 (Apr 17, 2008)

*al ghafly*

yap iceman, sabay tayong na interview dun. they offered me a position of Project Engineer 6,500 dirhams basic with free accomodation and transportation. How about you pre? Ano position and salary mo? tnx for reply


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

They offered me mechanical engineering works and would be the head of their mechanical engineering division. The agency called me salutatorian for having offered a salary second to the highest during that batch interview. But don't get me wrong its not that high, i'm just a little more higher than you would received.

likewise here, free accommodation, transpo allowance and communication allowance. I already communicated with some friends in Abu Dhabi and confirmed that there is an option to take accommodation allowance and look for a better and cheaper one. 

What is now the status of your requirements?


----------



## dhodge_0924 (Apr 17, 2008)

tnx for the reply, my authenticated documents (TOR and Diploma) will be issued on me on March 8 in DFA, but actually i have considered an other option in other agency and please don't tell it to Mr. Rexy of Fil_HR i already took my medical last April 4 and it was ok. The other employer offered me 10,500 Rials as Project Manager in a Consulting firm in Riyadh while in dubai the employer Terrazo offered me Family Status and all allowances is free but the basic is only 4,500 dirhams that is why i am considering the offer in Riyadh, but i am still thinking working with Al Ghafly coz it is an open country and its salary is seems ok. Have you already contacted Fil HR or do you have already a Working Visa? Also, have you talked to your friends in UAE regarding the company? Tnx sir for your reply. God Bless...


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

My Visa is now under process, medical result is satisfactory good and fit to work. My authenticated docs will be released tomorrow from DFA. My friends there told me to grab the opportunity and as far as they know all General Contracting firm there are really big, they are not just an ordinary contractor but also doing the management aspect. Though their website is under construction you can noticed in the web that other company considered Al Ghafly a big player in construction.

I believe all engineers are entitled to family status (after a year), they are offering me such but decline for i need somebody to look for our business.

BTW, I have this information that engineers who used to work in Saudi before that are now working in UAE considered it as a way lot better and they will no longer back to Saudi anymore. Well..... ofcourse it will depends on the company where you are going in.


----------



## dhodge_0924 (Apr 17, 2008)

good to hear it sir, right now i am having a second thought in riyadh but i have to make a decision and i have informed fil_hr regarding this. anyway let the Good LORD guide us and bless us in our journey in seeking good opportunity in other country.

By the way sir, how many days is usually the processing of work visa after you have completed all the necessary documents? tnx sir.


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

2 to 3 weeks sir.


----------



## dhodge_0924 (Apr 17, 2008)

kamusta na sir visa nyo sa al ghafly? makakaalis n ba kayo? parang gusto ko na lang talaga dyan sa uae.


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

I already accomplished all necessary documents. it was sent to POEA yesterday. Just waiting for the visa and plane ticket in about 2 to 3 weeks time. This coming May 1, there are 3 pax that will sent there by Fil-Hr. but they are from the previous batch ahead of us. Our batch at SolAir most probably be sent there perhaps end of May.


----------



## dhodge_0924 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice to hear that sir, saka may question po ako sir. how much should i pay with the agency if i do already have a stamped work visa and plane ticket and i want to back out? i do not want to pursue my job in abroad and the agency told me that i do already have a visa and plane ticket but i still told them that i am backing out. what should i do and how much should i pay? hope you will reply to this sir. thank you so much...


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not in the position to talk in their behalf sir, better to call them up and lay down all your concerns. thanks.


----------



## avi_jao (May 13, 2008)

iceman said:


> I'm not in the position to talk in their behalf sir, better to call them up and lay down all your concerns. thanks.


hello sir, nakita ko mga posts nyo d2 kaya gusto ko sana makisali, hehehe, kasabay nyo rin akong nainterview sa up solair, kaya lang May 21 pa release ng school docs ko, nahihiya na nga ako kay sir rexy, kumuzta? narelease na ba visa nyo? btw, accountant nga pala position ko


----------



## dhodge_0924 (Apr 17, 2008)

bosing avi jao kamusta na? nakaalis ka na ba?


----------



## avi_jao (May 13, 2008)

dito pa rin waiting for my DFA authenticated school docs, sa june 16 pa release, ikaw nakaalis na?


----------



## silvermind2008 (Jun 14, 2008)

hello everyone... noticed ko lang na parang antagal ng process ng visa... did you all guys receive your visa? or do we have to wait for the others to submit their requirements para sabay sabay ang alis? how long does it really take for us to wait? grabe, it's almost 2 months now that i have been waiting compared sa 2-3 weeks at hindi ko talaga alam kung san ang may problema. puwede bang malaman if anyone of you guys have left already? thanks.


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

silvermind2008 said:


> hello everyone... noticed ko lang na parang antagal ng process ng visa... did you all guys receive your visa? or do we have to wait for the others to submit their requirements para sabay sabay ang alis? how long does it really take for us to wait? grabe, it's almost 2 months now that i have been waiting compared sa 2-3 weeks at hindi ko talaga alam kung san ang may problema. puwede bang malaman if anyone of you guys have left already? thanks.


Actually no one left yet for our batch. But there are visa released for 4pax week ago ( all girls). Their schedule of departure I believe is already on June 22. But likewise here I really don't know why it took them soooo long to release our visa.


----------



## silvermind2008 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Iceman! But it's hard to believe that our visas haven't released yet. More than a month ko nai-submit yung requirements ko. Perhaps, they're already released from the UAE gov't, and maybe the company or the agency is still collating and holding them until the desired number of visas is achieved. I think batch by batch tayo eh. So kung wala pang requirements yung iba or hindi pa nagsa-submit, maiipit itong mga nauna and they should wait. Maghihintayan tayo. I hope mali ako.. pero sana lumabas na visa natin because i'm bored already and it also costs me money while waiting.


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

It's really bad waiting that long. My complete documents either are running for six weeks now. But I strongly believed visa would be released in 10 days time. 

BTW, what is your position there?


----------



## silvermind2008 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for your prompt reply --

Iceman, do you have any idea what's going on with regard to our visa? Howcome it will still take 10 days for our visa to be released?


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

don't get me wrong sir. 10 days is just my assumption, not certain. I just rely on their feed back.


----------



## silvermind2008 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Iceman... I just pray that our visa be released very soon. 

Iceman, is it possible that we take our accomodation and transpo alllowance from the company for us to avail a much cheeper and private room near our job location?


----------



## iceman (Apr 22, 2008)

As per input of my friends in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, it is an option, there's a possibility.


----------



## silvermind2008 (Jun 14, 2008)

iceman said:


> As per input of my friends in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, it is an option, there's a possibility.


Iceman/Dhodge, nakaalis na ba kayo? kung oo, kailan nyo natanggap ang visa nyo? thanks.


----------

